# Thuja Disease?



## melliott2005 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have started to notice some yellowing and browning on the inside of my Thujas. They were planted in s hedge about eight months ago.

I'm just trying to make sure there is nothing that needs to be treated or uf this is just the natural progression as they grow out.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Normal for this time of year


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Inner needles dying back is normal. If you have tip die back, that would be of concern.


----------

